# Illegal start of expression?



## luza (1. Okt 2011)

Hi,

ich lerne seit relativ kurzer Zeit in der Schule mit BlueJ Java. Jetzt habe ich auch shcon mein erstes Code-Problem 


```
public class heizung{

public void heizung(){

 double temp=15.5;


public double kaelter() {
  if (temp - 0.5 >=0){
   temp -= 0.5;
  }else{
   System.out.println("Die Minimaltemeperatur betraegt 0°. Sie können die Temperatur nicht weiter sennken.");
  }
  return temp;
 }
        

 public double waermer(){
 if (temp + 0.5 <= 45){
  temp +=0.5;
 }else{
  System.out.println("Die Maximaltemeperatur betraegt 45°. Sie können die Temperatur nicht weiter erhoehen.");
 } 
 return temp;
} 


public void tempAnzeigen(){
 for(int counter=0; counter=temp; counter++){
 system.out.print("0");
 }
}


}
}
```

Bei allen Methodenanfängen kommt der Fehler "Illegal start of expression". Ich habe schon dnach gegoogelt etc. und es kam immer als Tipp, dass ich sicher Semikolons oder Klammern vergessen habe. Mir ist allerdgin keine fehlende Klammer aufgefallen.


----------



## triopsfreak (1. Okt 2011)

Dir fehlt eine Klammer (}) beim Konstruktor oben, ausserdem musst du die variable temp noch ausserhalb des Konstruktors bereits als Klassenvariabel definieren, sonst können die anderen Methoden nicht darauf zugreifen!


----------



## luza (1. Okt 2011)

Wo muss eine Klammer beim Konstruktor hin? Davor? Aber dann wäre die Klasse doch komplett inhaltslos?


----------



## triopsfreak (1. Okt 2011)

Danach, ausserdem solltest du die Klassennamen gross schreiben, also

```
public class Heizung{
double temp; 
public void Heizung(){temp = 15.5}
/**
/* Hier kommt dann noch der restliche Code hin!
*/
}
```


----------



## Kevin94 (1. Okt 2011)

außerdem hat der Konstruktor keinen Rückgabetyp:

```
public class heizung{
 
public void heizung(){//das "void" muss raus
 
 double temp=15.5;//das sollte als Instanzvariable definiert werden
 
//hier fehlt die Klammer
...
```


----------

